# Carnation Milk Contest.....



## john3198 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Carnation Milk Contest 65 years ago......*

*A little old lady from **Wisconsin** had worked in and around her family dairy farms since she was old enough to walk, with hours of hard work and little compensation.* 

*When canned Carnation Milk became available in grocery stores in approximately the 1940s,* *she read an advertisement offering $5,000 for the best slogan.* 

*The producers wanted a rhyme beginning with, 'Carnation Milk is best of all.'* 

*She thought to herself, 'I know all about milk and dairy farms. I can do this!'* 

*She sent in her entry, and several weeks later, a black limo pulled up in front of her house.* 
*A man got out and said, 'Carnation LOVED your entry so much, we are here to award you $2,000,* *even though we will not be able to use it!'*


----------



## vince (Feb 23, 2010)

Good One , LOL , I had to say that .


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL love it.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh


----------

